# What wheels are these?



## Wolffy05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Posted this in my Intro post also. These are the wheels on my '05. I've see them on an all black GTO also. Don't know if they're an aftermarket or an optional factory wheel. I like them either way. But my cars wheel tag says it's supposed to have 17s, and these are 18s.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they appear to be the Factory Optional 18" wheels that someone painted black...should be silver...Factory 17s look like the one in my avatar...

Bill


----------



## FornoGTO (Jul 10, 2015)

Yea, they just looks like painted stock rims


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FornoGTO said:


> Yea, they just looks like painted stock rims


Just as they did a year ago.........


----------

